# Air lines freezing



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2014)

Need ideas to stop air lines from freezing. Really bad between 30 and 35 f


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2014)

Air doesn't freeze, does it? I know the moisture in the air will, but just air?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so glad you pointed that out.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't recall if it is ether or alcohol that you add to the lines to prevent freezing.
If you know any Truck Drivers, you could ask them, they use it to prevent air brake lines from freezing.
Good Luck.


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2014)

That one went over my head I guess.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2014)

kok328 said:


> I can't recall if it is ether or alcohol that you add to the lines to prevent freezing.
> If you know any Truck Drivers, you could ask them, they use it to prevent air brake lines from freezing.
> Good Luck.



Everthing on the market is one of three thing, expensive, to big or takes power.
I just found this one, nice of them to give me the plans, now just to find a canister to use to build my own.
http://www.jtdryers.com/Order_Now.html?gclid=CIjD45rLorwCFVHhQgodtScAoQ


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

havasu said:


> That one went over my head I guess.



Good I've been trying to do that for months:banana:


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2014)

Your air tools will appreciate it also. Do you now run an FLR at the compressor?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Your air tools will appreciate it also. Do you now run an FLR at the compressor?



Have tried in the past didn't help and didn't last long bouncing around in a construction truck, some tools don't want to be oiled.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 29, 2014)

Wouldn't you have the same problem with any type of air seperator freezing if it's cold enough to freeze your air lines?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

The trick is to get the water out of the air before it gets to the hose. We lose only a few days a year to this and who wants to work in the cold anyway but customers don't seem to understand, when it is a few degrees above freezing.


----------

